# First Warthog



## bryangess (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cool and I bet he loved it


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bryangess said:


> That is so cool and I bet he loved it


Thanks, yes he did. He is always a bit sad after the shot, but absolutely gets out of his skin when he starts tracking and find his animal.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Warthog*

Baie geluk met die mooi varkie!
Philip


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice warthog!!!
Congrats to your boy and the proud parents.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning!

Great shot and a wonderful trophy!

Congrats!:wink:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Smart!*

Dis nou vir jou 'n mooi varkie daai! Se asseblief vir klein Bossie ek se baie geluk.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Junior, great shoot and great warthog !!!!!
My congratulation, seems you will be a successful hunter like Mom and Dad:wink:

Groete

Frank


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*great*

but u used a gun


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Robert Ogden said:


> but u used a gun


True, and very unfortunate. But he has to start somewhere. :wink:


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on the fine warthog!!!!


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Netjiese vark daai.

Geluk aan die kranige jong jagter!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Die appel val nie ver van die boom af nie
Like Mother Like Son:wink:
Geluk
Groete
Stefan


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

man, u guys must be proud :thumbs_up
well done!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats to the little man.

Pa se bors is lekker breed. :wink:


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Great!*

O gonna, jy beter passop. Een van die dae leer hy jou hoe om te jag! Baie geluk aan hom met die mooi vark. Julle mag maar trots wees...


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> He is always a bit sad after the shot, .


It is that feeling of sadness ,I feel, that seperates true hunters from shooters, If I ever feel nothing looking at my quarry lying at my feet, I will take my self away and stick to shooting targets.

Its good he feels sad, and proud and bewilderd and a little sick and Happy and excited. Dont let him lose it, and well done on a good shot.

Ryan


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

bushcat said:


> it is that feeling of sadness ,i feel, that seperates true hunters from shooters, if i ever feel nothing looking at my quarry lying at my feet, i will take my self away and stick to shooting targets.


+1


----------



## Hoytsmama (May 11, 2006)

*Awesome warthog!!!*

Awesome warthog. We came over to South Africa a couple of months ago and my 8 year old son took his first warthog. He was so excited. When the little ones hunt and get to take an animal, I think as a parent, we are just as if not more excited than they are. Congratulations!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a great looking pig. I especially like the broken tusk. Will you save the skull for him?

As for using a gun, I hunted for 15 years before taking up the bow. He may never choose to take up the bow, and that's fine too, it's up to him to enjoy the outdoors however he wants.

Don't worry about him being sad either, it will drive him to practice to become a better shot and and in turn, a better hunter. 

Again, I'm really happy for your family that you were able to share a moment that he will never forget.

All the best,
Norm


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

normbates1 said:


> That's a great looking pig. I especially like the broken tusk. Will you save the skull for him?


I am going to have the Warthog shoulder mounted for him. I had them European mount his first Impala. In retrospect I rather should have shoulder mounted the Impala.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> I am going to have the Warthog shoulder mounted for him. I had them European mount his first Impala. In retrospect I rather should have shoulder mounted the Impala.




Hey Bossie,

You are a nice Dad.:wink:
It´s great that you will go for a shoulder mount of the warthog for him.

_*The hunt ain’t over as long as the beast isn't placed on the wall.*_

For sure he will be grateful.


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Baie geluk aan die jong jagter en die mooi vark. Jy is gelukkig dat die hele familie stel belang in die jag. Ek het drie kinders myself, maar niemand wens om te jag nie.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bayfield said:


> Baie geluk aan die jong jagter en die mooi vark. Jy is gelukkig dat die hele familie stel belang in die jag. Ek het drie kinders myself, maar niemand wens om te jag nie.


Dankie. Gee hulle tyd. Miskien jag hulle later.


----------

